# Goalie training



## soccermomlb (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm looking for a goalie trainer for my 06 son.  I'm in the Long Beach area. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 15, 2016)

Joe Velasco runs IGA.  We're not in that area, but my kid did one of his camps.  Well known in the GK community. 
http://www.gk4life.net/
http://www.gk4life.net/iga-staff/


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 15, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> Joe Velasco runs IGA.  We're not in that area, but my kid did one of his camps.  Well known in the GK community.
> http://www.gk4life.net/
> http://www.gk4life.net/iga-staff/


Yes, Big Joe is well liked. Certainly a great choice. We know 3 keepers that train with him and can't say anything but positives.


----------



## Keeper pops (Nov 16, 2016)

I would recommend Big Joe. I have had my DD attend several sessions.  Typically holds Friday nite training sessions


----------



## midreams (Nov 16, 2016)

This looks great! I have 2 sons, a 2003 GK and a 2005 striker. Looks like they could both benefit from the winter camp. Thank you for this info!


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 16, 2016)

If your in the OC area Brent Reis  from Different Breed Goalkeeping can help you. My son is Joseph Diaz and trains with Brent.  Young guy still plays and gets into the training to explain what the exercises are about. Corrects bad forms and habits the keepers get. Doesn't have 20 kids training at one like others having the kids standing their waiting their turn. Doesn't charge crazy prices . Brent is one of very few that still do this for the kids and not for the money. Check out his Instagram at differentbreed goalkeeping. Also has the best gloves on the market West coast gloves.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 16, 2016)

Also on Sunday there's another great trainer Jerome La. He does fitness and agility.  Then works on keepers very aggressive training to get the most out put of your goalkeeper.  Price is great. Also does his training to helps kids and not a get rich deal. Here is Instagram  goalkeeping_jm


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 16, 2016)

midreams said:


> This looks great! I have 2 sons, a 2003 GK and a 2005 striker. Looks like they could both benefit from the winter camp. Thank you for this info!


Do your homework first. Alot of theses camps have to many kids at 250-$350 for 3 days. Look at how many touches and on the ball training you get with trainer.  If their just standing there waiting it's not worth it.


----------



## trojans75 (Nov 16, 2016)

I would also recommend Big Joe.  I live in Long Beach as well and my son has been training with him for a couple years now.  My daughter now also trains with him.  I cannot say enough great things about him.


----------



## trojans75 (Nov 16, 2016)

I would also say that Big Joe's camps are great. Yes there are a lot of kids but he also brings a lot of coaches out.  Kids get a ton of touches on the ball.  They are worn out by the end.  Definitely look into his winter camp.


----------



## wdelorie (Nov 16, 2016)

Big Joe is the best!
Based in Torrance.
Has great track record in producing ODP, US Soccer DA, ECNL, and D1 keepers.
Uses "high tempo" so the training is like a real game.


----------



## pewpew (Nov 16, 2016)

Could the mods start a sub-forum for all the GK parents to share info. Discuss gear, reviews on gloves, current good deals online, etc. Because let's face it..and someone please correct me if I'm wrong..but imho I don't think the average club parent spends more on gear than GK parents. Gloves and pants only last so long as opposed to a pair of cleats lasting months. My daughter trains on turf at least 3hrs per week-just at keeper training. Gear gets hammered.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 16, 2016)

pewpew said:


> Could the mods start a sub-forum for all the GK parents to share info. Discuss gear, reviews on gloves, current good deals online, etc. Because let's face it..and someone please correct me if I'm wrong..but imho I don't think the average club parent spends more on gear than GK parents. Gloves and pants only last so long as opposed to a pair of cleats lasting months. My daughter trains on turf at least 3hrs per week-just at keeper training. Gear gets hammered.


Take a look at West coast gloves they out do top of the line adidas gloves. For $65. They're  excellent on turf . Today alot of companies want that flashier looking glove than quality.  West coast gloves give you both. My son trains 4x a wk. And weekends. His gloves last him at least 5 months . And my son is one of the top keepers in southern California.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Nov 16, 2016)

pewpew said:


> Could the mods start a sub-forum for all the GK parents to share info. Discuss gear, reviews on gloves, current good deals online, etc. Because let's face it..and someone please correct me if I'm wrong..but imho I don't think the average club parent spends more on gear than GK parents. Gloves and pants only last so long as opposed to a pair of cleats lasting months. My daughter trains on turf at least 3hrs per week-just at keeper training. Gear gets hammered.


Kind of crazy with the equipment & training.  Three pairs of Storelli under shorts, 3 pairs of leg protectors, new gloves every 2-4 months.  Turf cleats, grass cleats, futsal shoes, private lessons.  It goes on and on.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 16, 2016)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Kind of crazy with the equipment & training.  Three pairs of Storelli under shorts, 3 pairs of leg protectors, new gloves every 2-4 months.  Turf cleats, grass cleats, futsal shoes, private lessons.  It goes on and on.


Tell about it but in the end it's worth every penny. You can see the difference.


----------



## Technician72 (Nov 16, 2016)

jdiaz said:


> Take a look at West coast gloves they out do top of the line adidas gloves. For $65. They're  excellent on turf . Today alot of companies want that flashier looking glove than quality.  West coast gloves give you both. My son trains 4x a wk. And weekends. His gloves last him at least 5 months . And my son is one of the top keepers in southern California.


Love West Coast Goalkeeping Gloves!


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 16, 2016)

My kid wears Aviatas, but I've checked out West Coast, too.  Might have to buy a pair for her to compare.  Aviata has some great prices as well and last a long time.  Side note:  Gently and thoroughly hand wash the gloves after every practice and game.  It's a pain in the @$$, but you'll triple the longevity.


----------



## Projustice (Nov 16, 2016)

I must agree.. Big Joe is amazing. My daughter has trained at every camp he has put on over the last 3 years. Joe cares about his keepers and if you train with him you wont be disappointed.

I also feel Aline Reis is also one of the best Goalkeeper Coaches out there, she is currently the Goalkeeper coach at UCLA Women's soccer team. Aline also just played in the 2016 Brazil Olympics, for the Brazilian team. Aline is very technical and very knowledgeable. My daughter loves her.






http://www.alinereisfutbol.com/


----------



## midreams (Nov 17, 2016)

pewpew said:


> Could the mods start a sub-forum for all the GK parents to share info. Discuss gear, reviews on gloves, current good deals online, etc. Because let's face it..and someone please correct me if I'm wrong..but imho I don't think the average club parent spends more on gear than GK parents. Gloves and pants only last so long as opposed to a pair of cleats lasting months. My daughter trains on turf at least 3hrs per week-just at keeper training. Gear gets hammered.



YES! I would love a GK forum!


----------



## pewpew (Nov 17, 2016)

jdiaz said:


> Take a look at West coast gloves they out do top of the line adidas gloves. For $65. They're  excellent on turf . Today alot of companies want that flashier looking glove than quality.  West coast gloves give you both. My son trains 4x a wk. And weekends. His gloves last him at least 5 months . And my son is one of the top keepers in southern California.


I'll have to take a look at those. My dd wears HO's and likes them. I buy them online from HO in Spain. They always have good deals on previous year's models so it's a great buy. She also likes a particular model of Uhlsports but I've found it hard to locate them. I recently found the last two pair online on one site so I grabbed them both. (Somebody else posted about Aviata's.  She went through a pair of the Black Mambas pretty quickly..I won't try those again.) But I'll definitely take a look at WC. Thanks!!


----------



## soccerfan247 (Nov 17, 2016)

Great info on here. My son was converted to Goalie this year and we have gone to a few of Big Joe's Friday Clinics and the coach and myself have seen a great improvement.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 17, 2016)

I hope you guys didn't misunderstand about my comments about the goalkeeper camps. And it wasn't directed to anyone directly.  I have seen and paid for some crap camps and great ones.


----------



## watchnsilence (Nov 17, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> I'm looking for a goalie trainer for my 06 son.  I'm in the Long Beach area. Any suggestions?


Highly recommend Aline Reis.  She's from Brazil and is the UCLA keeper coach.  My 01/02 DD's train with her.  She just played in the Rio Olympics,  and also played college and pro. Super technical and worth every penny.  http://www.alinereisfutbol.com/


----------



## Arnie3 (Nov 17, 2016)

Projustice said:


> I must agree.. Big Joe is amazing. My daughter has trained at every camp he has put on over the last 3 years. Joe cares about his keepers and if you train with him you wont be disappointed.
> 
> I also feel Aline Reis is also one of the best Goalkeeper Coaches out there, she is currently the Goalkeeper coach at UCLA Women's soccer team. Aline also just played in the 2016 Brazil Olympics, for the Brazilian team. Aline is very technical and very knowledgeable. My daughter loves her.
> 
> ...


Aline is great.  She has been training our girls at Legends for the past couple of years.   She obviously took some time away during the Olympics, but brings tremendous enthusiasm and passion for her position to the girls.

My daughter also uses West Coast gloves and they last significantly longer than most other top brands that she has used.  Much better value for the price and they typically last 5-6 months with good care.  She got maybe 2 months from Nike, Adidas and other brands at a higher price.


----------



## genesis (Nov 18, 2016)

jdiaz said:


> And my son is one of the top keepers in southern California.


Modesty I love it.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 18, 2016)

genesis said:


> Modesty I love it.


Correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 18, 2016)

jdiaz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong please.


West Coast 02 Wallace


----------



## Goalie1310 (Nov 18, 2016)

Great thread! My son 2007 and daughter 2006 have trained with multiple trainers since ours left to go play for the University of Hawaii Evelyn Fierros she is a great trainer she also has trained with Joe and highly recommends him he trains in the South Bay. If you are in the Fullerton area different breed Gk train at Troy and hold some fun goalie wars for 20$ And in my opinion hold legitimate Gk training. If you are in North OC La Habra High/El dorado high Jordan is your man another legitimate Gk trainer with Strikers Fc North. El segundo area Strikers Fc South Bay has multiple ex professional GK and hold some awesome Gk trainings. My kids use and love Reusch Gloves typically with finger protectors right now they both use the M1 and have used Reusch for years now they are long lasting with proper care. Storelli brand is awesome long lasting great quality! You can check both kids out on Instagram @ soccerkeeper1310 Thanks !


----------



## genesis (Nov 19, 2016)

jdiaz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong please.


BFD, I don't care if your son can dive or how good he is; the sarcasm was intended to draw attention to Dad's apparent need to cry out loud about how good he. Sorry bub, it's just sad and weak. It's just a matter of taste, now you can go ahead and justify your ego and tell us why it's cool.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 19, 2016)

genesis said:


> BFD, I don't care if your son can dive or how good he is; the sarcasm was intended to draw attention to Dad's apparent need to cry out loud about how good he. Sorry bub, it's just sad and weak. It's just a matter of taste, now you can go ahead and justify your ego and tell us why it's cool.


It's not ego . I'm very proud of what my son has accomplished for himself. Haters will hate. And life moves on. Come over and watch a game buddy and let my son prove you wrong. After the game introduce yourself. Always a handshake for a non believer.


----------



## soccermomlb (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses.  Looks like we may give Big Joe a try first.  

Onto another question from fellow goalie parents.  Has your child always played goalie full time?  If not, when is it a good time to focus only on goalie?  My son started playing club very young and growing up with two older siblings playing club would always say he wanted to be goalie.  At 6 or 7 ( I can't remember exactly), he took a couple of hard hits to the face and head and decided he didn't want to do that anymore. He is a decent player on the field but about a year ago (he's 10 now) said he wanted to be a goalie again and shows some promise.  He's still on the field mostly but is a back up keeper and has gotten to play a little more this season.  My husband and I disagree on if he is too young to just focus on being a goalie.


----------



## Juggling (Nov 19, 2016)

jdiaz said:


> It's not ego . I'm very proud of what my son has accomplished for himself. Haters will hate. And life moves on. Come over and watch a game buddy and let my son prove you wrong. After the game introduce yourself. Always a handshake for a non believer.


It is great that you are proud of your son.  I hope, and expect, that would be true even if you didn't think he was a top keeper.       By the way, I did see him in a game two years ago, and he played well.


----------



## Juggling (Nov 19, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> Thanks for all the responses.  Looks like we may give Big Joe a try first.
> 
> Onto another question from fellow goalie parents.  Has your child always played goalie full time?  If not, when is it a good time to focus only on goalie?  My son started playing club very young and growing up with two older siblings playing club would always say he wanted to be goalie.  At 6 or 7 ( I can't remember exactly), he took a couple of hard hits to the face and head and decided he didn't want to do that anymore. He is a decent player on the field but about a year ago (he's 10 now) said he wanted to be a goalie again and shows some promise.  He's still on the field mostly but is a back up keeper and has gotten to play a little more this season.  My husband and I disagree on if he is too young to just focus on being a goalie.


My son has played as a full time keeper ever since he started club at u9, and I really don't know if that has been the best for him or not.  There are definitely pros and cons.  However, he has always been absolutely passionate about being a goalie so we just try to make sure he's playing for a club/coach with good keeper training and with expectations that keepers will be just as good with their feet as the field players.  
Regardless of whether your son plays full time as keeper or not, I agree that getting really good keeper technical training from the start is important.   The philosophy of the club coach is the other important consideration.  Good luck!


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 19, 2016)

Juggling said:


> It is great that you are proud of your son.  I hope, and expect, that would be true even if you didn't think he was a top keeper.       By the way, I did see him in a game two years ago, and he played well.


Thank you. This coming year headed out to Seattle Sounders and real Salt Lake.


----------



## shales1002 (Nov 19, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> Onto another question from fellow goalie parents.  Has your child always played goalie full time?  If not, when is it a good time to focus only on goalie?


My daughter became a full time keeper at u11 when we hit the "big" field and it was by choice. I personally was totally against the idea. But, I'm not one playing the sport. She still plays on the field when we play league games (half goal/half field) and full time goalie at tournaments. We all know that being a Keeper takes a certain level of instinct and crazy. If that's something he wants to do, let him. Those that want to be in the goal are in short demand.


----------



## shales1002 (Nov 19, 2016)

Arnie3 said:


> My daughter also uses West Coast gloves and they last significantly longer than most other top brands that she has used.  Much better value for the price and they typically last 5-6 months with good care.  She got maybe 2 months from Nike, Adidas and other brands at a higher price.



Thanks for the info. I've never heard and was shocked to see the quality and price. I will be ordering a pair, but they have so many cuts I'm confused .  Anyone know about the cuts on these gloves? I usually buy the Nike Viper gloves.


----------



## midreams (Nov 19, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> Thanks for all the responses.  Looks like we may give Big Joe a try first.
> 
> Onto another question from fellow goalie parents.  Has your child always played goalie full time?  If not, when is it a good time to focus only on goalie?  My son started playing club very young and growing up with two older siblings playing club would always say he wanted to be goalie.  At 6 or 7 ( I can't remember exactly), he took a couple of hard hits to the face and head and decided he didn't want to do that anymore. He is a decent player on the field but about a year ago (he's 10 now) said he wanted to be a goalie again and shows some promise.  He's still on the field mostly but is a back up keeper and has gotten to play a little more this season.  My husband and I disagree on if he is too young to just focus on being a goalie.



My son was a keeper in AYSO at age 8, then spent a year as a striker, because the the pressure at goal was too much for him. But when he joined a club team at age 10, he decided to go back to goalie. He has been at that position full time ever since. He has just completed his 3rd year in club, playing up. He still loves it. I think a GK needs a certain set of skills that are unique. The pressure is intense.  I say, if a kid gravitates towards the GK spot, let them embrace it. There is such a high demand for quality GKs. I think its a great position to specialize in.


----------



## Goalie1310 (Nov 19, 2016)

My two keepers play 50/50 during regular season and usually full time Gk at tournament games. Our GK trainer has always encouraged them to learn as many positions as possible because this will help their soccer iq and help them at Gk position and they will continue to develop their on ball skills with their feet. So we do two field trainings and two Gk trainings a week. I'm not sure exactly what age it will change but we will continue to have fun and see what happens.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Nov 21, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> Thanks for all the responses.  Looks like we may give Big Joe a try first.
> 
> Onto another question from fellow goalie parents.  Has your child always played goalie full time?  If not, when is it a good time to focus only on goalie?  My son started playing club very young and growing up with two older siblings playing club would always say he wanted to be goalie.  At 6 or 7 ( I can't remember exactly), he took a couple of hard hits to the face and head and decided he didn't want to do that anymore. He is a decent player on the field but about a year ago (he's 10 now) said he wanted to be a goalie again and shows some promise.  He's still on the field mostly but is a back up keeper and has gotten to play a little more this season.  My husband and I disagree on if he is too young to just focus on being a goalie.


No one probably knows the right answer as to when to commit to goalkeeping, but it is a unique set of skills and keepers always seem to be in high demand.  My daughter's club has 6 '05 girls teams and only 3 FT goalies. I believe that you need about 4 traits for it to work if your kid is a keeper: 1) they want to play the position & are willing to train as a keeper, 2) they can mentally handle getting scored on and getting knocked around, it is going to happen,  3) the mental toughness to know that if they have a bad game the team is probably going to lose 4) a  pretty sturdy kid & the good luck that they stay healthy. 

If the kid wants to commit to keeper, let them commit.  But keep working on the foot skills. Good luck.


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 21, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> Thanks for all the responses.  Looks like we may give Big Joe a try first.
> 
> Onto another question from fellow goalie parents.  Has your child always played goalie full time?  If not, when is it a good time to focus only on goalie?  My son started playing club very young and growing up with two older siblings playing club would always say he wanted to be goalie.  At 6 or 7 ( I can't remember exactly), he took a couple of hard hits to the face and head and decided he didn't want to do that anymore. He is a decent player on the field but about a year ago (he's 10 now) said he wanted to be a goalie again and shows some promise.  He's still on the field mostly but is a back up keeper and has gotten to play a little more this season.  My husband and I disagree on if he is too young to just focus on being a goalie.


Always an interesting debate about when to start focusing on being a keeper full-time.  Over time, my views have changed a bit.  Now I feel that it has to be a situational decision that depends on too many factors to sum up in a simple answer.  For my kid, it boiled down to these things when she was about 10:  1. She absolutely loved being a keeper.  2. Although she was a good/decent field player, she was the best on her team in goal.  3. Her first club team had a fantastic GK coach.  4. I knew although she was tall, athletic, and strong, based on her genes she wasn't ever going to develop elite speed (sorry kid, that one's on me, lol) so I saw a very limited future for her in the field.  So for her, it has ended up being a good call to start developing her as a FT keeper at around 10.  Now in the older ages, keepers are so highly in demand and she's so highly trained that she has many options and opportunities to raise her level of play.  But if she'd had a team with another keeper to share time with and maybe a less quality keeper trainer, she might have continued to play in the field longer.  But ultimately, it came down to feeding her passion.  If he gets a thrill from playing keeper (and not many do), feed it and see where it goes!


----------

